

Pythonista - vishal0123
http://omz-software.com/pythonista/

======
lutusp
Title of this submission: "Phythonista"

Title of the linked article: "Pythonista"

And people wonder why they can't find anything with Google searches.

Moral: COPY your submission title, do not try to type it -- you will get it
wrong.

